# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور > قسم التصوير الضوئي >  >  وردات كورنيش الناصرة

## عفاف الهدى

يقول اليكم هديك  السنة رحنا كورنيش الناصرة 
بالضبط بعد خطوبتي بشويات
واستقبلونا بيت اخويي الفروشة واخوتها بوردات قطفوها لينا من هناك
وعاد اشتغل الأستيديو حقي بمشاركة الفروشة 
وجبنا ديكورات وصورنا الوردات علشان خاطر عويناتكم





 
















الشغلات المستخدمة في الأستيديو

الكورة الوردية تبع فروش
بوك جوالي  الأبيض E66
جوال فروش ...لعبه
شنطة زرقة عبارة عن هديتنا من ناصفة العام الماضي من شذى الزهراء
طائرة ورقيه 
وظهر في الصور كيس غدانا 
هههه

----------


## Hussain.T

كششخه الصور..

بس بعضهم مو واضحين.. :toung: 

يعطيك العافيه..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*انت الله بوديك النار 

ادري متحرمص ما اخذناكم معانا 

يسلموا عالمرور شبووول*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

هههههههههه 
عمووووه الصور قديمه ..
بس ذكرتيني بـ الذي مضى << كلمتش عفر ..
يسلمو التصوير جدآ رآآئع << اكيد دام اغراضي فيه ..
كورتي القميله قعدت اتأمل فيها  :amuse:  << حشآآ اول مره تشوفيها ..
تحياتيـ .. ^_^

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*صور حلووة للورد وشكله يجنن*
*بس الصور مو واضحه مرره*
*اما ع الشنطه من شفتها قلت وجهها موغريب *ـــ^* 
*طلعت من عندي وعرفت وجهها << ههههه عجبتني* 
*الله يعطيكِ العاافيه غنااتي* 
*ماننحرم جديدكِ* 
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يا عمري فروووش 
كانت رحلة جميلة جدا 

تذكيري كنتي طول الوقت مع شفايف بسنارتكم تتنافسو

----------


## عفاف الهدى

شذاوي والى الحين محتفظين بالهدية القيمة 
والمسبحة طلعتها في ليلة القدر وتذكرتش بعد

----------


## ~زهور الشوق~

وااااااااااااو
مرررررره حلوووووووووووين 
اشتهيت اروح الكورنيش واقطف لي وحده .^^

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يا هلا فيش خيو 

وحشنا الكورنيش 

وشكرا على مرورش

----------


## المتميزه

ورود حلوه
شكرا لكي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يا هلا بالمتميزة

----------

